# How tall are most 2 year olds?



## eeo11horse

I have a horse that will be 2 in March. I just want to get a feel for how he's coming along in height. How tall are average 2 year old quarter horses?


----------



## beau159

It's very difficult to place on "average" on something like that because Quarter Horses themselves will range from 14 hands to 17 hands. So a 2-year-old can be anywhere from 13 hands to 16 hands.

Your "average" Quarter horse is probably around 15.1 hands (just my own rough guessing game) so therefore an "average" 2-year-old will be shorter than that. Again, not that you can really pick a number for average.

My 2 1/2 year old is currently about 15.2 hands and THICK. He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

A lot of it is going to be on heredity. A cow bred QH will be smaller than a halter bred QH. I have a coming yearling who is as big as the coming 2 y.o., the 2 y.o. may have an inch on him but the yearling outweighs him and will be at least 1 full hand taller when they're done growing.


----------



## smrobs

Agreed, it depends solely on their breeding. Some will be pretty darn small and some will be pretty darn big. I have a coming 2 year old filly. She's not a QH persay, but she is of stock horse breeding (QH, paint, and maybe some TB). She'll be 2 somewhere around March and she's currently standing 13.2. She should mature to somewhere around 15 hands.


----------



## eeo11horse

Yeah that was kind of a bad question. I guess what I'm really wondering is around how tall he's going to be based on how tall he is now. We did the thing where you measure from coronet to middle of the knee and it was about 15-15.5 inches so he'll probably from 15- 15.2 hands.


----------



## Breezy2011

I have a 2.5 year old QH filly. As a 1.5 year old she was 13hh, she is now 14.2-14.3 and will mature around 15hh.


----------



## eeo11horse

Breezy2011 said:


> I have a 2.5 year old QH filly. As a 1.5 year old she was 13hh, she is now 14.2-14.3 and will mature around 15hh.


Thanks, he's about 13.2 so I'm guessing that's about how tall he'll be (15)


----------



## Drifting

Do a string test. Measure from the middle of the knee down to the cornet band. That should convert to how many Hands high he should be (give or take an inch or two). This doesn't -always- work, but it should give a good idea.

For example, My yearling will be 2 in March as well and he is about 14.1/14.2. He string tests to 16.1. His full brother is 16 hands so he'll probably get close to that. His parents were 15.3/15.2


----------



## eeo11horse

Drifting said:


> Do a string test. Measure from the middle of the knee down to the cornet band. That should convert to how many Hands high he should be (give or take an inch or two). This doesn't -always- work, but it should give a good idea.
> 
> For example, My yearling will be 2 in March as well and he is about 14.1/14.2. He string tests to 16.1. His full brother is 16 hands so he'll probably get close to that. His parents were 15.3/15.2


Yeah we just tried this on him. Based on that he'll be around 15.1, which is what his mother is. Have you ever heard of a sting test with weights attached? My sister told me there about it, I don't really know what she meant by this but somebody else probably has.


----------

